# [Full]The Drow War Book One - The Gathering Storm - OOC Thread



## Evil Ujio (May 26, 2005)

Well as one can see I am recruiting players for this epic campaign, not sure how far we will get, but I would like to go as far as I can.  The game will use the core rulebooks, I will post more info on the world as presented in the tome, and I am looking for no more then approximately five characters.

Keep backgrounds basic for now, main thing is a balanced group I suppose and a penchant for wanting to have fun.  Stats will be based on a spread of 17, 15, 13, 11, 10, and 8.  The characters will be first level, standard rules with average starting wealth for their given class.  Standard core rules, from the main books so we can focus on the game and not so much which book we are using; well here is hoping I can get some players!

The Drow War Book One - Chillhame

Character Thread


----------



## The Shaman (May 26, 2005)

I'm interested in running a human fighter.

Before I put up a background, can you tell me anything about the world in which the adventure takes place?


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 26, 2005)

This is the default setting for the adventures of the Drow War trilogy. It is relatively easy to transplant the most important locations, events and characters of The Gathering Storm to another existing setting but the world of Ashfar is presented in such a way as to give a Games Master the most possible leeway for filling in their own details and creating their own stories while still giving a cohesive framework and setting for the contents of this book to occur within.

The countries of Ashfar range from cosmopolitan democracies where races of all kinds freely mingle to entrenched bastions of tradition where the same race or class has been dominant for centuries. Unlike other worlds, where different cultures slowly reached out to encounter one another, Ashfar has had a hub for the past thousand and a half years. The civilisation that rules it has had an impact upon virtually all of the humanoid races.

Civilisations from all over the world have been brought into contact with each other via the Xoth Sarandi sea-gates. This has led to a global culture of suavity and acceptance in which you are just as likely to encounter a half-naked barbarian walking down the street as you are to meet a noble in his finery.

_Excerpted from *The Drow War*..._

The bulk of the story takes place on an island nation of Chillhame; but the characters can come from elsewhere, I give you leeway to create what you will, the other nation that figures prominently in this tale is Caldraza an imperialistic nation tat nearly conquered Chillhame some time ago, but has since lost control on the island.  If there is something you want specifically for your background let me know, also each character in this story, player character wise is a chosen savior, one of the Starborn… which I will explain in detail in a moment.


----------



## Endur (May 26, 2005)

Sure, I'm interested.  Character Details
  [SBLOCK] 
Name: TBD
Race: Elf
Gender: Female  
Class: Ranger  
Sign: Unicorn

Feats: Point Blank Shot, Track
Str 10
Dex 19
Con 11
Int 8 
Wis 15
Chr 11
HP: 8
AC: 16, 12 flat-footed, 14 touch
level: 1
fort: +2, Reflex: +6, Will: +2
Favored Enemy: Humanoid (Elf including Drow) +2
Skills
Move Silently: +8
Hide: +8
Spot: +8
Listen: +8
Search: +1
Survival: +6
Handle Animal: +1
Ride: +5
Knowledge Geography: +0
Swim: +1

Equipment: Shortbow, 40 arrows, Leather Armor, other stuff
Shortbow To Hit: +5   Damage 1-6
+1 to hit and damage within 30'
+2 to damage to Elves (including Drow)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 26, 2005)

Each player needs to chooe a sign/star that they identify with, they have a birthmark on their body no smaler then an inch across and it is up to them where it is located.  The following is the list of stars that they can choose from, it is perfectly fine for two players to have the same sign, if they so choose.

*1. The Great Wolf*
A wolf’s head bares its teeth, with a single star forming the gleam in its eye. The wolf represents the threat of starvation during the cold, dark months of winter, but is also a positive sign, as he devours the old year and its woes.
Those born under the wolf’s sign are usually practical, down-to-earth people, with a tendency to be harsh, having contempt for the soft and weak. They are fiercely protective of their few true friends and allies.

*2. The Unicorn*
The unicorn’s star-tipped horn, reminiscent of the icicles of winter, breaks the horizon as the snowdrops break the cold earth. It is as cold, bright and pure as the ice but brings the promise of renewed life. 

People born under the unicorn are enthusiastic, keen and direct. They can become obsessive; when they want something, they stop at nothing to get it. They detest circumlocution and petty debate when there is action to be taken.

*3. The Delver*
The earth has now softened after the winter frosts. The symbol of a man (or, as some say, a dwarf) digging the ground represents the sowing time, when the farmers plant seeds in the soil. A star gleams at the tip of his shovel. 
Those born under this sign are often curious, inquisitive people, with a desire to look below the surface and find out the secrets of others.

*4. The Wave*
Heavy rains and floodwaters follow the full thaws of spring. The Wave is the symbol of the rushing waters and signals the beginning of the season of safe sea voyaging. 

Those born under the Wave tend to be graceful, empathic people, though like the waters they can be deceptive and shallow.

*5. The Satyr*
With spring in full bloom, the blood runs hot in man and beast alike. The Satyr is the sign of animal energy, fully restored to life. This is an exultant sign, representing joy in one’s own strength and the freedom to exercise it.

Those who have the Satyr as their birthsign enjoy life to the full. They can sometimes annoy people by taking nothing seriously, treating life as one big joke. When they are in the mood to be cruel, they can be viciously sadistic in the name of their own fun.

*6. The Rose*
The Rose is the beauty of the blossoming earth made manifest in the heavens, though its thorns also symbolise treachery and cruelty for its own sake.

The people of the Rose are often physically attractive and able to manipulate those around them by subtle cues. They make good leaders, whether of heroes or villains.

*7. The Firedrake*
A firedrake is the old name for a dragon, specifically one who breathes flame. This sign symbolises the searing heat of summer. It also calls to mind the dim memory of the time when dragons would visit the towns of men to receive tribute; this would always be in the seventh month, as the herds and crops were at their fullest then, allowing for the greatest plunder.

Those born Firedrakes are difficult to read; they conceal deep thoughts behind placid faces and can smoulder with resentment for years before taking action. They are usually rational and calm, though they can break into furious fits of passion when provoked or stirred.

*8. The Reaper*
The Reaper appears at the end of summer, the figure of a tall man with a sweeping scythe. He stands for hard work, the fruits of labour and the reward (or punishment) that waits for you after death. This is an auspicious sign to be born under, signifying the power to conquer whatever lies before you.

Those born under the Reaper’s scythe are strong-willed, sometimes to the point of bullheadedness. They do not give up easily.

*9. The Flail*
The Flail is both the tool that threshes the barley and the weapon of the same name. As the Flail rises in the sky, the earth beneath is scourged by wind and rain. Summer is over and the hardships of the darker months begin.

Those whose sign is the Flail are meticulous and focused. They are very thorough in their investigations and tend to stick doggedly to a task until it is achieved. They make excellent researchers; many wizards are born under this sign.

*10. The Spinner*
The Spinner is one of the more mysterious signs: a huge spider, with eight closely clustered stars for eyes. The common interpretation is that the spider stores up food and weaves webs, reflecting the work of stockpiling and cloth spinning that happens at this time. Other interpretations see the spinner as the sign of magic, weaving the web of fate and trapping the unsuspecting with charms.

Spinners are patient people by nature, who enjoy making plans and hatching plots. They can bide their time for a long while before taking quick, decisive action.

*11. The Spectre*
The eleventh month is often said to be of ill omen. The animals are slaughtered on its first day, in the blood-harvest; by the end of the month, the bitter cold of the season has usually claimed its first victims. The sign of the Spectre is a grim reminder of death, which also has its place in the order of things. It also recalls the belief that the souls of the dead are believed to revisit the world during this month, to make sure they have not been forgotten.

Those born under the sign of the Spectre seem to be older than their true age, as if they were recalling some previous life. 

*12. The Watchman*
Sixteen stars form the shape of a man holding a lantern aloft. His lantern is the brightest star in the sky, the symbol of hope through the winter months.

Characters born under the Watchman make natural leaders. They have a nigh-unshakable confidence in themselves, which radiates to those around them. This leadership ability makes them superb teachers, battle leaders or even criminal bosses.


----------



## The Shaman (May 26, 2005)

*Evil Ujio*, I'm sorry, but I've had to reconsider joining another game - I'm going to start another PbP so I don't think it would be wise to be a player, too.

Thanks again, and good luck with your game! I'll be reading along.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 26, 2005)

Well I'm certainly interested, I have a druid in mind who I've used in a number of pbp's, just need to tweak him and his background to fit the game.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 26, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Well I'm certainly interested, I have a druid in mind who I've used in a number of pbp's, just need to tweak him and his background to fit the game.



 Sounds great that makes two


----------



## Willowhaunt (May 26, 2005)

I'm up for playing, too, if you'll have me.

I'm thinking of playing a Wizard (most likely an Elven Wizard) who was born under the Spectre sign. If you'd allow me to play a Grey Elf (a subrace from the Monster Manual), that'd be cool, but if not, I'll play a by-the-books elf. I'll try to get the numbers posted soon.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 26, 2005)

Willowhaunt said:
			
		

> I'm up for playing, too, if you'll have me.
> 
> I'm thinking of playing a Wizard (most likely an Elven Wizard) who was born under the Spectre sign. If you'd allow me to play a Grey Elf (a subrace from the Monster Manual), that'd be cool, but if not, I'll play a by-the-books elf. I'll try to get the numbers posted soon.



 Standard elf, I want this game to be simple  easier to run online if we just stay standard stuff  but other then that, sounds cool.


----------



## Willowhaunt (May 26, 2005)

Okay, standard elf it is. I'll have the stats and numbers and etc. up in a few minutes, and background soon too.


----------



## Voadam (May 26, 2005)

I'm interested, I think I would like to try an elven bard, having not played either in 3e yet and an elf in a drow oriented campaign sounds fun. I'll work on the concept a little more.

How many players are you looking for?


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 26, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm interested, I think I would like to try an elven bard, having not played either in 3e yet and an elf in a drow oriented campaign sounds fun. I'll work on the concept a little more.
> 
> How many players are you looking for?



 Max of five *Voadam* and keep the backgrounds pretty basic with loose details we can fill in as we go


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 26, 2005)

I would like to try my hand at running a rogue/socerer.  

He would be a elven rogue to start with under the sign of the firedrake.  As levels progress he will find himself containing an internal power and multiclass into a socerer.


----------



## Willowhaunt (May 26, 2005)

Name: Faelar the Seer (Faelar Amalith)
Race: Elf
Class: Diviner
Alignment: Neutral Good
Star Sign: Spectre

Strength: 8
Dexterity: 12
Constitution: 11
Intelligence: 17
Wisdom: 15
Charisma: 11

Hit Points: 4
Armor Class: 11
Initiative: +1

Fortitude: +0
Reflex: +1
Will: +4

Feats: Scribe Scroll, Spell Mastery (Charm Person, Silent Image, Disguise Self)
Skills: Spellcraft +7, Concentration +4, Knowledge (Arcana) +7, Knowledge (History) +7, Knowledge (Religion) +7
Gear: Spell Component Pouch, Spellbook, Scholar's Robes, 
Spellbook: All 0th level spells, Silent Image, Disguise Self, Comprehend Languages, Sleep, Charm Person, Alarm.
Typical Spells Prepared: Message, Light, Ghost Sound, Comprehend Languages, Sleep, Charm Person.

Description: Faelar is an elf of a little over a hundred years, yet even the oldest elves of his hometown called him the "old man." He looks like a young elf of average build and appearance, with dark brown hair worn long, but his eyes and his expression tell a tale of a being much more aware and ancient. His eyes are always watching- peering about, never missing detail, cataloguing everything he sees to be processed into his assessment of the situation at hand. His childhood friends quickly found that even in his earliest years, nothing escaped Faelar's sight, and his teachers found that he displayed both a great talent for Divination magic as well as a tendency to *know* things, for even the most obscure lore to come to his mind unbidden, especially at times that he needs to know a particular something. These two things made him a natural Wizard from his first days, and he threw himself into his studies with abandon and singlemindedness not usually known among the elves. The community noticed that he *lacked* something of the elven nature, the love of song and dance, the zest for life, and frequenly held himself above and apart from his fellow students, but nobody dared to confront him about his strangeness, as his Wizardly power was quickly becoming an indisposable asset to the community. Eventually, he lost contact with his own generation completely, and met and spoke only to the community elders and his Wizardly superiors, who could not help but utilize his power in the defense of the community. This continued for many years, but one day, he approached his former master (by this time, all but Faelar viewed teacher and student as equals) and thanked him for teaching him, and apologized for his impending departure. When asked about the reason, he said only that had a dream telling him he was needed elsewhere, and that he was unable to find a way,at the moment, to put the community at ease about his strange outlook and mannerism. The Wizard repectfully allowed Faelar to leave, extracting from him first a promise to return when he was more able to help the community. Faelar agreed, and the next day, set out on his quest...

The birthmark for his star-sign appears on his palm. It has been said that the mark is there to symbolize that Faelar cannot take action (alter an event "by his hand") without being haunted by the ghost of past motivations and the spectre of future consequences. Indeed, his great awareness and wisdom are as much a curse as they are a blessing, for sometimes he sees too many sides of a situation and finds himself unable to act.


----------



## Voadam (May 26, 2005)

Enthalus Moonwillow, elven bard 1

Sign of the delver, interested in lore, exploring, finding and figuring things out. An adventurous, inquisitive soul.

Str 8
Dex 17
Con 11
Int 10
Wis 11
Cha 17
alignment CG

hp 6
AC 16 (+3 armor, +3 dex)
Init +7
BAB +0
Grapple +0
melee -1 short sword d6-1 19-20
ranged +3 short bow d6x3 60' increment

F +0, R +5, W+2

Feats
Improved Initiative

Skills
Bluff +7 (4 ranks, +3 charisma)
Diplomacy +7 (4 ranks, +3 charisma)
Perform +7 (4 ranks, +3 dex)
Sense Motive +4 (4 ranks)
Tumble +6 (4 ranks, +3 dex, -1 armor check)
Knowledge history +4 (4 ranks)

Spells

per day 0/2

known
0 light, detect magic, prestigitation, mage hand,

Equip
Studded leather
shortbow and 20 arrows
short sword
To be rounded out when I find out starting bard gold

• +2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Elf base land speed is 30 feet.
• Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
• Low-Light Vision: An elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
• Weapon Proficiency: Elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.
• Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass elf ’s wizard class does not count when determining whether she takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing.

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A bard is proficient with all simple weapons, plus the longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, and whip. Bards are proficient with light armor and shields (except tower shields). A bard can cast bard spells while wearing light armor without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance. However, like any other arcane spellcaster, a bard wearing medium or heavy armor or using a shield incurs a chance of arcane spell failure if the spell in question has a somatic component (most do). A multiclass bard still incurs the normal arcane spell failure chance for arcane spells received from other classes.

Bardic Knowledge: A bard may make a special bardic knowledge check with a bonus equal to his bard level + his Intelligence modifier to see whether he knows some relevant information about local notable people, legendary items, or noteworthy places. (If the bard has 5 or more ranks in Knowledge (history), he gains a +2 bonus on this check.)
A successful bardic knowledge check will not reveal the powers of a magic item but may give a hint as to its general function. A bard may not take 10 or take 20 on this check; this sort of knowledge is essentially random. 

DC	Type of Knowledge
10 	Common, known by at least a substantial minority drinking; common legends of the local population.
20 	Uncommon but available, known by only a few people legends.
25 	Obscure, known by few, hard to come by.
30 	Extremely obscure, known by very few, possibly forgotten by most who once knew it, possibly known only by those who don’t understand the significance of the knowledge.

Bardic Music: Once per day per bard level, a bard can use his song or poetics to produce magical effects on those around him (usually including himself, if desired). While these abilities fall under the category of bardic music and the descriptions discuss singing or playing instruments, they can all be activated by reciting poetry, chanting, singing lyrical songs, singing melodies, whistling, playing an instrument, or playing an instrument in combination with some spoken performance. Each ability requires both a minimum bard level and a minimum number of ranks in the Perform skill to qualify; if a bard does not have the required number of ranks in at least one Perform skill, he does not gain the bardic music ability until he acquires the needed ranks.
Starting a bardic music effect is a standard action. Some bardic music abilities require concentration, which means the bard must take a standard action each round to maintain the ability. Even while using bardic music that doesn’t require concentration, a bard cannot cast spells, activate magic items by spell completion (such as scrolls), or activate magic items by magic word (such as wands). Just as for casting a spell with a verbal component, a deaf bard has a 20% chance to fail when attempting to use bardic music. If he fails, the attempt still counts against his daily limit.
Countersong (Su): A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to counter magical effects that depend on sound (but not spells that simply have verbal components). Each round of the countersong, he makes a Perform check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself ) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use the bard’s Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a noninstantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard’s Perform check result for the save. Countersong has no effect against effects that don’t allow saves. The bard may keep up the countersong for 10 rounds.
Fascinate (Sp): A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to cause one or more creatures to become fascinated with him. Each creature to be fascinated must be within 90 feet, able to see and hear the bard, and able to pay attention to him. The bard must also be able to see the creature. The distraction of a nearby combat or other dangers prevents the ability from working. For every three levels a bard attains beyond 1st, he can target one additional creature with a single use of this ability.
To use the ability, a bard makes a Perform check. His check result is the DC for each affected creature’s Will save against the effect. If a creature’s saving throw succeeds, the bard cannot attempt to fascinate that creature again for 24 hours. If its saving throw fails, the creature sits quietly and listens to the song, taking no other actions, for as long as the bard continues to play and concentrate (up to a maximum of 1 round per bard level). While fascinated, a target takes a –4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Listen and Spot checks. Any potential threat requires the bard to make another Perform check and allows the creature a new saving throw against a DC equal to the new Perform check result.
Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon, casting a spell, or aiming a ranged weapon at the target, automatically breaks the effect. Fascinate is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability.
Inspire Courage (Su): A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use song or poetics to inspire courage in his allies (including himself ), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to hear the bard sing. The effect lasts for as long as the ally hears the bard sing and for 5 rounds thereafter. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At 8th level, and every six bard levels thereafter, this bonus increases by 1 (+2 at 8th, +3 at 14th, and +4 at 20th). Inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 26, 2005)

Dolan Finar
Elf
Rogue 1
Alignment CG
Sign: Firedrake
[sblock] 
str 10
dex 19
con   6
int  15
wis  11
cha  13

Fort -2
Reflex  6
Will  0
BAB 0
HP 4
AC 16 (10+4+2 armor)

Feat: Nimble Fingers

Skills Ranks Mod Synergy Total

Balance	      4	4	0		8
Disble Device 4	2	4		10
Hide	      4	4	0		8
Listen	      4	0	2		6
Move Silently 4	4	0		8
Open Lock     4	4	4		12
Search	      4	2	2		8
Sense Motive 4	0	0		4
Sleight of Hand 4	4	0		8
Spot	      3	0	2		5
Tumble	      1	4	0		5


Possessions: 
Peasant outfit; Backpack; Thieves’ Tools, Masterwork; silk rope 50’; waterskin; bedroll, caltrops, fish hook; flint&steel; grappling hook; mirror; spade; 3 days of rations, vial of anti venom. 9 gp, 2 sp.

Leather Armor, Sap, dagger.

Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic
Class: Sneak attack +1d6, trapfinding

A very young elf barely 100 years old, with the mark of a dragon like being on his left calf, emerged.  This mark however, was not his "sign".  On his right hand the the mark of the Firedrake.  This elf was very quick and seemed to be super nimble. Yet he looked as fragile as a tooth pick. His great grandfather had a power that could burst from his hands and he to felt that power yet nothing happened. His tribe was one who lived in the forest, unknown and isolated. The weather was not kind to there forest and food became scarce. He was malnourished and not very healthy. However, feeling wanderlust and a chance to escape his poverty, he left for the nearest city. 

Appearance: Dressed in beggar’ rags and he was small. If you looked into the eyes, you saw they where bright and clear and cold. He seemed all limbs. His hair had turned white and you can see how scrawny he was. Little muscle covered his limbs; he looked like he was all skin and bones.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 26, 2005)

Anybody know the starting gold for a bard?

Hmm, we seem to be quite the light party with no tanks or melee oriented characters.

1 human ranger
1 druid
1 elf wizard
1 elf bard
1 elf rogue heading for arcane trickster

None of the elves look very melee oriented. Will be interesting.


----------



## Willowhaunt (May 26, 2005)

If this were FFXI or World of Warcraft, I'd be worried, but since there is no provoke/taunt/pull feat, I'm sure there are ways we can manage to make a tank out of a non-Fighter, *if* we need one. Clever tactics and good roleplaying could save us some of the time, I hope. A bard and a Wizard means that we will quickly end up with a lot of charm-type spells going for us...

Then again, I'm one of those non-hack types, so I might be undervaluing the usefulness of hit points...


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 26, 2005)

Looks good so far  we can squeeze in one more if they make a healer of some type


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2005)

Hmm... why not.  A healer-type (read: Cleric) can't be wrong. 

Probably a Halfling Cleric of Fharlanghn (Luck/Travel) or a Human or Elven Cleric of Ehlonna (Animal/Plant), I think.

Something along those lines... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (May 26, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hmm... why not.  A healer-type (read: Cleric) can't be wrong.
> 
> Probably a Halfling Cleric of Fharlanghn (Luck/Travel) or a Human or Elven Cleric of Ehlonna (Animal/Plant), I think.
> 
> ...




Go with elven Ehlonna and we'll have an almost all elven party for the drow campaign which I think will be cool.


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2005)

*Kyalia*

*Kyalia*

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Darmanicus (May 26, 2005)

Damn, just missed out on this, ah well, better roll better on the ol' initiative next time!


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2005)

Would you allow an alternative ability array of 15, 15, 14, 13, 10, 10 (same PB value)? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 26, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Would you allow an alternative ability array of 15, 15, 14, 13, 10, 10 (same PB value)?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Looks good wow that was much faster then I had anticipated LOL... as far as the ability array I like the 8 because it shows a shortcoming, which can be a Role playing hook


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2005)

Well, I have two 8's, there will be one left. 

This would be the stats then, if that would be fine with you:
--> Str 14, Dex 17, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 13

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 26, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, I have two 8's, there will be one left.
> 
> This would be the stats then, if that would be fine with you:
> --> Str 14, Dex 17, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 13
> ...



 Nah what you have is fine  your original stats that is.


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2005)

Ok.

Guess I will leave the 8 in Int then, even though I really like to have at least some skills. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 26, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ok.
> 
> Guess I will leave the 8 in Int then, even though I really like to have at least some skills.
> 
> ...





I think you are the strongest of this bunch.........and why does a cleric need skills.


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2005)

Yep, Str 15! 

And a cleric doesn't *need* skills. I just *like* skills. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 26, 2005)

_Short tale of the She that rules over the drow..._

*The Creation of ‘She’*
The creation of She is a central elven legend. Brith the sun god, the second child born of Nuith the Star Goddess, was originally deemed unworthy to hold the throne of the elven gods. He was a proven warrior and his courage was unquestionable, but the seeress Lumiya proclaimed that his nature contained a weakness, an evil. Given time, this evil might grow to consume him. While Brith was still not pure in body and soul, he would not be worthy of the responsibility that was to be his.

The outward sign of this evil within him was his left hand. The body of Brith was beautiful and well proportioned, but the left hand was dark and hook-nailed, the back of it covered with coarse hairs, as if it belonged to something else.

Thus, the sun-lord Brith went into the deserts of sand to search his soul and judge whether he was worthy to be a true King of all elves. After thirty nights of wandering and meditation, he made his decision. If there was evil within him, he would cut it out. This was his warrior’s mind speaking. Another might have tried to come to terms with the evil, to overcome it by force of will, but not Brith. In a single moment, he drew his sword and hacked his left hand off at the wrist, then flung it with a curse down a rocky ravine, into the darkness where it belonged.

Brith returned to his fellow gods, who welcomed him. Only Lumiya was silent, knowing that the evil had not been overcome but merely moved to a place where none would see it.

Gods are immortal. Their body parts are no less immortal, whether they are still attached or not.

The left hand of Brith, still living, still evil, crouched in the darkness. It pulsed, slowly, realising that it was free. For the first time, it was itself. The fingers elongated; new ones exuded themselves in spindly lengths from the wet stump. Four thin, bony fingers wavered feebly beside a stubby thumb, like some horrible birth deformity. The fingers and thumb thickened, darkening to match the rest of the skin. A single hand had become two hands, fused at the wrists.

The knuckles of the thumbs congealed together, forming a bulbous head. Their curved claws clicked as they met and became inward-pointing jaws. As the body gained mass and the fingers became longer and thinner, the thick black hair that had covered the back of the hand now sprouted over the whole creature. ‘She’, the devouring spider-goddess, was born – the evil that the sun god cut away from himself and cast into darkness.

In the darkness, the spider-creature found comfort and strength. She soothed her burning wounds in the cool lightless air. Life was already beginning to breed in her bulbous belly. Away from the light of Brith, shielded from the influence of the stars, she absorbed the darkness into herself and fed it into her growing eggs like mother’s milk. Her children would shun light, even as she did. When the time came for the stars to send their ambassadors to earth, they would be opposed. The darkness too, would have a voice. It would speak through Her spawn.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 26, 2005)

In this campaign world, death is permanent and resurrection and raise dead are ineffective.  Although there are tales of great heroes who defied death and could return to life via these spells, but such tails are legend and perhaps wishful thinking.

Even though this is a campaign about the drow, the drow have not been in over a thousand years even the elves believe that they are perhaps simply legend now and that they are all but destroyed.  For such beings of evil to truly exist some sign would have been seen by now as many sages would protest…

*Quick Deity Rundown*

*Elhonna* is an elven deity apart of the *Callistan*, the pantheon of elven deities that once ruled in the city of Callista before it was destroyed a millennia ago.  Elhonna is a young goddess the daughter of *Brith*, the sun god and the lord of the Callistan.  Brith was created by *Nuith*, the creator of all life in Ashfar, the campaign world.

Nuith is more like a proto-deity a primal force neither good nor evil, a force of Creation.  *Lumiya* the maiden of the Moon rules the night as Brith rules the day and was also created by Nuith.  *Arosi* another elven goddess is the goddess of inebriation, of good spirits and carousing.  It is said that the drow worship a version of her that exalts her arts in poison craft, but such a thing could not be refuted.  *Kyros Threadcutter* is the son of Lumiya and he stands for truth and justice, he is favored among warriors as well and stands in favor of law.

*Melmoth* is the deity of travelers and is favored among druids, he is filled with wanderlust and is rarely idle.  In myth and legend it is said that Melmoth and Elhonna are lovers.  *Valkazz* is the goddess of warrior men, such a path for elven women is well respected in their culture, even if they do not follow the path of a child rearing.  Finally there is *Vendyss* considered the maiden of fire and metal she is said to reside in a great volcano, lounging on a bed of lava, she is fiery and intense, a passionate deity with many dalliances with both gods and mortals at her whim.

The standard D&D Pantheon is worshipped in Chillhame and the rest of the world…

*Game Mechanics*

I will be posting usually 3-5 times a week.  I will try to keep everyone involved but I will say I will try and keep the pace brisk, I feel that a game where there are many posts shows involvement by the players and the DM involved.  Please use _red italics_ for any game mechanics, which should posted with combat actions.  I will allow you to determine how you do thoughts and speech, just be sure to let me know which is which, though I am sure I will be able to tell.

Backgrounds will be firmed out in-play and I may post in the OOC when I have a hook that fits a characters or if you see something in game that fits your character post in the OOC that you would like to tie it into your character, and how and I will work it.  Combat will be fast and loose but I will do my best to keep the scene described and keep things going.  My main thing is for you to post, I will give leeway for the weekends, though the game will not end on weekends, just be slower unless I see everyone is keeping pace.  Please be prompt about any long term absences so that I can work around that.  I will be doing dice rolls cause it keeps things moving, sorry about that just my preference.  I will be posting a character thread soon, and probably get things going this evening or tomorrow, thanks again for joining.


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2005)

Nice story about the Creation of 'She'. 

Is the elven deity Elhonna (Ehlonna?) = the deity from the PHB (e.g. the one Kyalia worships)?

About backgrounds: Should we leave them completely empty for now, or write up some very basic, generic background?

And last but not least, in case you havn't noticed, I made a few changes above (mostly switched the sign to Unicorn (was my first choice, but I didn't keep it, since I planned to pick up some Diplomacy, which wouldn't fit well, but now it looks better that way ) and made some accomodating changes).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 26, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Nice story about the Creation of 'She'.
> 
> Is the elven deity Elhonna (Ehlonna?) = the deity from the PHB (e.g. the one Kyalia worships)?
> 
> ...



 Yes spelling aside it is the same, I can't take credit for the She story, that is in the adventure book LOL... keep the backgrounds generic and loose, nothing too detailed yet, we can fill in as we go


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 26, 2005)

Character thread is here!


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2005)

Ah, I see. Well, it's still a nice story. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (May 26, 2005)

If everyone else is going to be an elf, I may as well play an elf too.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 26, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> If everyone else is going to be an elf, I may as well play an elf too.



 If you become elf you have to change your favored enemy since you have to be evil to take your own race as a favored enemy  which would be bad with all the good characters running around lol


----------



## Endur (May 27, 2005)

3.5 Rangers can take their own race as a favored enemy.  That restriction was only in 3.0.



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> If you become elf you have to change your favored enemy since you have to be evil to take your own race as a favored enemy  which would be bad with all the good characters running around lol


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 27, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> 3.5 Rangers can take their own race as a favored enemy.  That restriction was only in 3.0.



 I hate getting my editions messed up thanks for the clarification


----------



## Voadam (May 27, 2005)

All elves, cool.

I like the story of She as well.

Can my character know the story as a historical myth "Once believed long ago." He is a bard with knowledge history after all.

So the sun god is like Tyr with one hand then?


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 27, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> All elves, cool.
> 
> I like the story of She as well.
> 
> ...



 Yeah sort of his other hand is a mithril mechanical hand but yeah... and sure he can know it, it isn't forgotten lore... more a boogie man story now


----------



## Thanee (May 27, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> If everyone else is going to be an elf, I may as well play an elf too.




There is still a druid, who might not be an elf. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 27, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> To be rounded out when I find out starting bard gold




Here's the starting gold for the six classes we got:

Bard gets 100 gp.
Cleric gets 125 gp.
Druid gets 50 gp.
Ranger gets 150 gp.
Rogue gets 125 gp.
Wizard gets 75 gp.

Also, maybe you want to put [ SBLOCK ] ... [ /SBLOCK ] tags around the info part of your sheet (everything below the equip). This way, they can be shown when needed and don't take up so much space when not. 

Just put [ SBLOCK ] (without the spaces) before and [ /SBLOCK ] (again without spaces) after the whole part.

Like this:

[SBLOCK]• +2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Elf base land speed is 30 feet.
• Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
• Low-Light Vision: An elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
• Weapon Proficiency: Elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.
• Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass elf ’s wizard class does not count when determining whether she takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing.

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A bard is proficient with all simple weapons, plus the longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, and whip. Bards are proficient with light armor and shields (except tower shields). A bard can cast bard spells while wearing light armor without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance. However, like any other arcane spellcaster, a bard wearing medium or heavy armor or using a shield incurs a chance of arcane spell failure if the spell in question has a somatic component (most do). A multiclass bard still incurs the normal arcane spell failure chance for arcane spells received from other classes.

Bardic Knowledge: A bard may make a special bardic knowledge check with a bonus equal to his bard level + his Intelligence modifier to see whether he knows some relevant information about local notable people, legendary items, or noteworthy places. (If the bard has 5 or more ranks in Knowledge (history), he gains a +2 bonus on this check.)
A successful bardic knowledge check will not reveal the powers of a magic item but may give a hint as to its general function. A bard may not take 10 or take 20 on this check; this sort of knowledge is essentially random. 

DC	Type of Knowledge
10 	Common, known by at least a substantial minority drinking; common legends of the local population.
20 	Uncommon but available, known by only a few people legends.
25 	Obscure, known by few, hard to come by.
30 	Extremely obscure, known by very few, possibly forgotten by most who once knew it, possibly known only by those who don’t understand the significance of the knowledge.

Bardic Music: Once per day per bard level, a bard can use his song or poetics to produce magical effects on those around him (usually including himself, if desired). While these abilities fall under the category of bardic music and the descriptions discuss singing or playing instruments, they can all be activated by reciting poetry, chanting, singing lyrical songs, singing melodies, whistling, playing an instrument, or playing an instrument in combination with some spoken performance. Each ability requires both a minimum bard level and a minimum number of ranks in the Perform skill to qualify; if a bard does not have the required number of ranks in at least one Perform skill, he does not gain the bardic music ability until he acquires the needed ranks.
Starting a bardic music effect is a standard action. Some bardic music abilities require concentration, which means the bard must take a standard action each round to maintain the ability. Even while using bardic music that doesn’t require concentration, a bard cannot cast spells, activate magic items by spell completion (such as scrolls), or activate magic items by magic word (such as wands). Just as for casting a spell with a verbal component, a deaf bard has a 20% chance to fail when attempting to use bardic music. If he fails, the attempt still counts against his daily limit.
Countersong (Su): A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to counter magical effects that depend on sound (but not spells that simply have verbal components). Each round of the countersong, he makes a Perform check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself ) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use the bard’s Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a noninstantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard’s Perform check result for the save. Countersong has no effect against effects that don’t allow saves. The bard may keep up the countersong for 10 rounds.
Fascinate (Sp): A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to cause one or more creatures to become fascinated with him. Each creature to be fascinated must be within 90 feet, able to see and hear the bard, and able to pay attention to him. The bard must also be able to see the creature. The distraction of a nearby combat or other dangers prevents the ability from working. For every three levels a bard attains beyond 1st, he can target one additional creature with a single use of this ability.
To use the ability, a bard makes a Perform check. His check result is the DC for each affected creature’s Will save against the effect. If a creature’s saving throw succeeds, the bard cannot attempt to fascinate that creature again for 24 hours. If its saving throw fails, the creature sits quietly and listens to the song, taking no other actions, for as long as the bard continues to play and concentrate (up to a maximum of 1 round per bard level). While fascinated, a target takes a –4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Listen and Spot checks. Any potential threat requires the bard to make another Perform check and allows the creature a new saving throw against a DC equal to the new Perform check result.
Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon, casting a spell, or aiming a ranged weapon at the target, automatically breaks the effect. Fascinate is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability.
Inspire Courage (Su): A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use song or poetics to inspire courage in his allies (including himself ), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to hear the bard sing. The effect lasts for as long as the ally hears the bard sing and for 5 rounds thereafter. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At 8th level, and every six bard levels thereafter, this bonus increases by 1 (+2 at 8th, +3 at 14th, and +4 at 20th). Inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability.[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 27, 2005)

Alright, here's Saxon. I've hacked his history down from a little over 3000 words (it grew game by game) but I'm still not sure whether it contains too much.

Saxon Nusmaar 1st-level Druid (Melmoth)
Medium Humanoid (Human) TN
Hit Dice:		1d8-1 (7 hp)
Initiative:		+0
Speed:		30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class:	14 (+2 armour, +2 shield), touch 12, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple:+0/+0
Attack:		Scimitar +0 melee (1d6/18–20) or sling +0 ranged (1d4/x2)
Full Attack:	Scimitar +0 melee (1d6/18–20) or sling +0 ranged (1d4/x2)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	spells
Special Qualities:	human traits, wild empathy +2, nature sense, mark of the spinner
Saves:		Fort +1, Ref +0, Will +5
Abilities:		Str 10, Dex 11, Con 8, Int 15, Wis 17, Cha 13
Skills:		Concentration (Con) +3/4, Diplomacy (Cha) +3/2, Handle Animal (Cha) +3/2, Heal (Wis) +7/4, Knowledge (nature) (Int) +8/4, Listen (Wis) +5/2, Spellcraft (Int) +6/4, Spot (Wis) +5/2, Survival (Wis) +9/4
Feats:		Combat Casting, Eschew Materials
XP:		0/1000
Weight:		160lb(char) + 48.5lb(gear) = 208.5lb(total)
Height:		5'10'
Languages:	Common, Druidic, Elven, Sylvan

Spells Memorised:
DC:13, 0th- Read Magic, Detect Magic, Flare
DC:14, 1st- Entangle, Cure Lgt. Wounds

Equipment:
scimitar	
leather armour		
heavy wooden shield	
sling
10 bullets		
backpack			
waterskin	
bedroll	
sack
flint & steel
holly & mistletoe
torches (3)
10 gold
6 silver
7 copper

Companion:
Mzarem (wolf/riding dog) Medium Animal
Hit Dice:		2d8+4 (13 hp)
Initiative:		+2
Speed:		40 ft. (8 squares)
Armor Class:	16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple:+1/+3
Attack:		Bite +3 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack:	Bite +3 melee (1d6+3)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	Trip
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Saves:		Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities:		Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:		Jump +8, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +3, Survival +1 (+4 racial bonus when using scent)
Feats:		Alertness, Track
Tricks:		attack (2), come, defend, down, heel, track

Description:

[sblock]Saxon's hair is long, thick and dark brown. He keeps it tied behind his head though a small multitude of strands usually escape and fall across his face. His eyes are a greyish blue and he smiles a lot, very talkative with animals but gets shy around people. He has a persistant dry cough, which was a result of his lifestyle before he became an adventurer. His leather armour is light grey in colour and fairly elaborate, over the top of it is worn a thick, woolen, ankle-length coat which is loose so as not to hinder mobility. Saxon's backpack has his shield strapped to it in addition to many little trinket like objects he has collected while travelling. His scimitar is worn on his belt with a few other miscellaneous items which he uses in everyday functions. Though he keeps himself very tidy and neat, he seems to carry a feint smell of pine trees and snow. Mzarem is a male albino wolf, he is missing a couple of small patches of fur here and there, and carries a lot of scars, but otherwise he's very friendly with Saxon. Mzarem has a certain gleam in his eye, like that of a seasoned warrior, and is known to unnerve people he travels with by looking at them as though he were sizing them up for a fight.[/sblock]

History:

[sblock]Saxon was born in a cold climate to a teenage couple who had fled their home town on discovery of the pregnancy. The cold and weakness after childbirth claimed his mother, leaving his father to raise him. Once Saxon was old enough to take care of himself his father set out to adventure and make a fortune for them both to live happily ever after on, but was never seen again. 

They had lived a distance from a frontier town, so supplies were available when he could be bothered to find something worth trading. Apart from that, during his solitude he did not have frequent interaction with other people, so he grew closer to the land itself. In one particular instance he had earned the trust of a female wolf, and when she was carrying pups he helped her raise them. The runt of the litter, an albino by chance, was Mzarem. Saxon decided to raise him because if not he would have been claimed by the harsh elements. Little did Saxon know that Mzarem would grow into the mightiest of his litter, but lacked most of the skills he would have learned having been raised by a human. The pair were closely bonded, somehow brothers despite the gap of species, perhaps Mzarem would have been his brother had his mother lived longer.

Time passed and the two became somewhat of a story told to travellers and peddlers, the boy and his huge white wolf who mastered the frigid surrounds. But it was not quite as the story was told. Humans were never designed to survive long in such a harsh environs, and as the young boy seemed to gain wisdom in his solitude the climate wore at his health in a strange kind of exchange. It would have eventually killed him had his grandfather not found him, and took him to live in the actual frontier town. His health stabilised, but never truly recovered, leaving him with a persistant dry cough that some people found a little creepy. This didn't help when it came to building relations with non-animals.

His grandfather though, a paladin who had sought out his missing son after retirement, was able to befriend him. The two never really saw eye to eye, as Saxon seemed somewhat cold and uncaring toward human matters, but they were close nonetheless. It wasn't until a few months after they had been living together that Saxon's grandfather noticed Saxon's birthmark. About the size of a clenched fist, and so accurate it could have been mistaken for a tattoo, was the sign of the spinner. The discovery daunted the old man at first, but he thought he should do something about it, and urged Saxon to join the local druids' grove he had heard rumour of.

Though hesitant at first, he came to feel at home amoung the druids, but as soon as he had actually become proficient old age took his grandfather. Having lost the last relative he knew of, he realised there was nothing tying him to that place, and with Mzarem in tow he started travelling simply to see where the road would take him. Undoubtedly, it would take him directly to where he was supposed to go.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 27, 2005)

@Endur: See? Not all characters are elven, anyways.  Though, we are pretty close. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (May 27, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> @Endur: See? Not all characters are elven, anyways.  Though, we are pretty close.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




8 con, nature magic, and speaks elven. Close enough.   

Looks like the wolf will be our main melee combatant.


----------



## Voadam (May 27, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Alright, here's Saxon. I've hacked his history down from a little over 3000 words (it grew game by game) but I'm still not sure whether it contains too much.
> 
> History:
> 
> ...




I remember him now.


----------



## Thanee (May 28, 2005)

Added the background. Kyalia should be complete now.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 28, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Added the background. Kyalia should be complete now.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Looks good, once they are all posted we can get started


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 28, 2005)

I'm assuming no news is good news, so I'll go ahead and post Saxon in the RG thread.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 28, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I'm assuming no news is good news, so I'll go ahead and post Saxon in the RG thread.



 Oops sorry, yeah please do!


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 28, 2005)

Done, made some minor modifications to Saxon's background and added a pic of him.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 28, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Done, made some minor modifications to Saxon's background and added a pic of him.



 Looks good, I will start the game thread some time today once I get back from eating or something like that


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 29, 2005)

Added links to the in-game thread in the first post of this Thread and the Character thread, speaking of which the first in-game post is up... a prologue of sorts...

Check it out right here!


----------



## Voadam (May 29, 2005)

I'm assuming we don't know each other to start and have posted accordingly.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 29, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm assuming we don't know each other to start and have posted accordingly.



 Exacto Mundo


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 1, 2005)

Willowhaunt still interested?  You are the one person I think that hans't posted yet.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 1, 2005)

*Starborn Abilities*

*Sense Host (Su):* Starborn automatically sense any character with the Host template that comes within 300 feet. They do not know distance or direction, but the sensation of evil increases as they come closer. If they can visually see the Host character, then they are immediately aware of the nature of the character as a member of the Host.

*Signature Item:* Every Starborn is associated with a particular signature item. When within five miles of an unclaimed signature item, the Starborn experiences a faint and strange sensation of longing. There is, however, no indication of why they are feeling this sensation or what it means. If within 10 feet of an unclaimed signature weapon then the Starborn experiences a stronger sensation that something that is rightfully their property is close to hand, though they gain no specific details as to the distance or direction.


*Starsoul:* The Starborn can be returned to life, unlike normal mortals.

*The Benefits Of The Signs*
Each sign has two benefits that a Starborn born under the sign can draw upon. One (and only one) of the benefits of a given sign can be invoked once per game session. As the benefit is a manifestation of fate, it takes the form of a luck bonus to the stated check. A result of ‘automatic success’ gives the minimum result necessary to indicate success, no more. The ability can only be used when the skill check DC is 20 or less.

These benefits cannot be used when the character is within 150 feet of a member of the Host or a fragment of the Abyssal Altar, as the energies of the Dark prevent the auspicious currents of the stars from reaching their avatars.

*Unicorn Abilities:* +2 luck bonus to AC for one round or +10 feet to movement for 1d4 rounds.

*Delver Abilities:* +2 luck bonus to a single Fortitude Save or an automatic success on  Strength based skill-check.

*Firedrake Abilities:* +2 luck bonus to AC for one round or +1 luck bonus to AC for three rounds.

*Spinner Abilities:* +2 luck bonus to a single Reflex save or an automatic success on a wisdom based skill-check.

*Specter Abilities:* +2 luck bonus to a single Will save or a +2 luck bonus to any one skill roll.


----------



## Endur (Jun 2, 2005)

For a play by post game, what constitutes a game session?



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> *Starborn Abilities*
> 
> *The Benefits Of The Signs*
> Each sign has two benefits that a Starborn born under the sign can draw upon. One (and only one) of the benefits of a given sign can be invoked once per game session.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 2, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> For a play by post game, what constitutes a game session?



 Consider each thread, its own session, I know that is nebulous... but figure that a good sized thread should not run much longer then 300-500 posts, thereabouts... we will play it fast and loosed


----------



## Thanee (Jun 2, 2005)

Why don't you just make them 1/day like most such abilities?
It's much easier to adjudicate and less metagamey. 

Also, I suppose it is a free action to use them and a supernatural ability to do so?

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Updated my character sheet with this information.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 2, 2005)

Just how th adventue is run  we shall try it this way if I don't like it, I can change it later


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2005)

Sure. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2005)

> Mzarem whined as Kyalia passed without paying him any mind...




Oops! Sorry, I was a bit in a hurry when posting and didn't read everything yet.

Made a little correction to my post above this, so it fits better. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 3, 2005)

My stone throwing is nothing but an attempt at doing a range weapon, so I do not expect to hit, let alone damage.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Oops! Sorry, I was a bit in a hurry when posting and didn't read everything yet.
> 
> Made a little correction to my post above this, so it fits better.




Ah, fair enough then.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: +2 luck bonus to AC for one round and as a standard action draw my dagger. I assume it is not drawn yet so I can not attack. When it is drawn I will attack +0 1d4. I assume this will be next round?




I would say you can...

Free Action: Activate Starborn Ability
Move Action: Draw Dagger
Standard Action: Attack

Well... if you weren't on 0 hit points, that is. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm debating whether to keep shooting arrows while courage inspired or cast light and see how light interacts with the shadow goblins.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 6, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm debating whether to keep shooting arrows while courage inspired or cast light and see how light interacts with the shadow goblins.



 Both sound great! Kill them bastards!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 9, 2005)

> The night sky is cloudy, and the day is gray, with a slight ambience of a silvery blue glow emanating from Dolan, though it seems to be dissipating quite quickly now.




Do I see this glow or is it observed by others?  Is there and feeling?  I assume this has to do with the weapon search?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 9, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Do I see this glow or is it observed by others?  Is there and feeling?  I assume this has to do with the weapon search?



 Yes you see it, it has more to do with your use of the Starborn ability then anything  and just to clarify it is day not night lol I got carried away with my description


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 9, 2005)

So it had to do with my use of the AC bonus rather than the weapon search.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 9, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> So it had to do with my use of the AC bonus rather than the weapon search.



 Yes


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 30, 2005)

I will be offline until tuesday/wednesday due to the holiday.  Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 30, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I will be offline until tuesday/wednesday due to the holiday.  Enjoy your weekend.



 Noted this will be a slow weekend I think for gaming with the Holiday


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 30, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Noted this will be a slow weekend I think for gaming with the Holiday



I am not sure, but I have a 4 day weekend and I wanted to let you know just in case.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2005)

Head's up.

I will be on vacation and without internet access from 7/9 to 7/17.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 23, 2005)

Good fun guys, having a great time with the game, keep it up


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2005)

Same here. 

About the gravestone... can we 'clean out' single words and how long would one word take? 

Also, how far away are those mines? Are they in the direction where Laurel found the tracks?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Same here.
> 
> About the gravestone... can we 'clean out' single words and how long would one word take?
> 
> ...



 You are not sure how far the mines are, and as far as single words yes, it will take about 2-3 minutes per word give or take.  The mines are west of you, from what you have heard.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2005)

Hmm... okay.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

Can I assume there is space for 2 people to work?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 25, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Can I assume there is space for 2 people to work?



 there is, more then that and it gets crowded


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

FYI - I may be offline Thursday night through Tuesday morning or maybe not. It depends on my family's vacation plans.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 28, 2005)

Be out of town till Friday


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 5, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Be out of town till Friday




It is the weekend so I am offline friday till monday.


----------



## Endur (Aug 9, 2005)

calling them 'warning shots' was kind of pushing it.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> calling them 'warning shots' was kind of pushing it.



  Best I could think of at the moment.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 10, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> calling them 'warning shots' was kind of pushing it.



 It gave me a chuckle


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2005)

I will be away on vacation 9/2-9/6 and also 9/9


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 2, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I will be away on vacation 9/2-9/6 and also 9/9





I will mimic that schedule.  Off Sat - Mon and than Friday til Monday.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 5, 2005)

Sorry no posts been busy with work, supporting clean up for Hurricane Katrina  hopefully this evening


----------



## Thanee (Sep 5, 2005)

No worries. Busy weeks happen and Katrina left a lot to clean up, as it seems. :\

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> No worries. Busy weeks happen and Katrina left a lot to clean up, as it seems. :\
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



I had to work two out of four of my days off  not so much fun, but now I am caught up.  enjoy


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

I will be offline til next monday.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 13, 2005)

I will not be around from wednesday til saturday. Have fun in the meantime! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 29, 2005)

Be moving so my access will be spotty starting the 30th to around the middle of October, I will pop on when I can but it will be spotty.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 5, 2005)

I will be away on vacation from 10/9-10/15.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 5, 2005)

dp.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 14, 2005)

I am back from moving


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice!  Should we level up to 2nd then? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Nice!  Should we level up to 2nd then?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Yes you should


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2005)

Done. 

How do we do hit points?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 17, 2005)

D12 = 10 Hp
D10 = 8 Hp
D8 = 6 Hp
D6 = 4 Hp
D4 = 3 Hp


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2005)

Enthalus is advanced to a bard 2 with more lore magic (read magic, comprehend languages).

I spent a skill rank on speak language goblin. Since we have the starborn amnesiac backgrounds, do you mind if I play it that encountering the hobgoblins awakened that knowledge in him?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 17, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Enthalus is advanced to a bard 2 with more lore magic (read magic, comprehend languages).
> 
> I spent a skill rank on speak language goblin. Since we have the starborn amnesiac backgrounds, do you mind if I play it that encountering the hobgoblins awakened that knowledge in him?



 Sounds good to me, lol I didn't mean to imply you were all amnesiac... but it works


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 19, 2005)

Lady and gents, I'm going to be away for a week so feel free to autopilot Saxon during that time.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 21, 2005)

Slow posting over the Holiday season 

Happy Holidays


----------

